# best shingles



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

The longetivity of the shingle life is directly proportionate to the proper balanced ventilation being installed at the same time as the new roof.

Manufacturers state that between 90% to 95% of all existing roofs are inadequately ventilated.

What does that mean?

Shorter life expectancy and also either a diminished warranty or one that is completely null and void from day one.

Certainteed Landmarks are a very fine shingle, as are the Tamko Heritage line and others may also state a preference for GAF/ELK Timberlines, but the jury is still out on their quality since the merger between the two companies.

Ed


----------



## jerry1967 (Jun 28, 2006)

I have ridge vents now. Are they ok? Can I have both ridge vents and the normal ones at the same time?Sorry I do not know what the other ones are called.


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

I wouldn't suggest having roof vents along with ridgevent,the will work against eachother.Kinda like having a dehumidifier and a humidifier in the same room.....pointless


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

oh,and the best shingle would be a 50yr shingle,like a presidential..


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

oh yeah, IMO


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

jerry1967 said:


> I have ridge vents now. Are they ok? Can I have both ridge vents and the normal ones at the same time?Sorry I do not know what the other ones are called.


The two opposing types of exhaust ventilation systems will short-circuit the attic ventilation system. If your ridge line is long enough, eliminate the mushroom vents, (aka, Turtle Vents, pot Vents, Static Air Vent, etc...) and use the ridge vent for the exhaust venting exclusively.

The best types of ridge vents contain an internal weather filter and an external wind deflecting baffle, such as the Shingle Vent II, made by Air Vent Corp., or the Cobra Snow Country ridge vent.

Even more importantly, is that you have a balanced ventilation system, which comprises at least a minimum of 50% of the total NFVA requirement coming from the lower recesses of the attic for fresh air intake.

Without proper intake ventilation, the exhaust ventilation will only function by hot air thermal buoyancy and not by a forced air washing effect.

Ed


----------



## jerry1967 (Jun 28, 2006)

Thank you everybody I quess I will go with certainteed. Landmarks seem ok.


----------



## darylbrands (Mar 25, 2008)

Now a days the quality of the shingles seem to be comparable with all of the popular brands.

Certain-teed Landmark 30's, Timberline 30 Year, and Tamko 30 are all equivalent.


----------



## darylbrands (Mar 25, 2008)

Perhaps also Popular... Notice - Owens Corning is not in this List. :no:


----------



## Dale Chomechko (Mar 11, 2008)

Ed the Roofer said:


> The longetivity of the shingle life is directly proportionate to the proper balanced ventilation being installed at the same time as the new roof.
> 
> Manufacturers state that between 90% to 95% of all existing roofs are inadequately ventilated.
> 
> ...


The Gaf/Elk Timberine is just the Elk Prestique out of California (I am located in BC)They have not changed it for us & this is a good thing because along with Certainteed it may be one of the best shingles on the market, at least the best 30 year product.
Previously I would not buy Gaf Timberline & it depends which part of the country you live in, you may be getting a converted product from there old plants. This is something that may have a bearing on the shingle you get.
Dale Chomechko (DC Roofing Inc)


----------



## darylbrands (Mar 25, 2008)

What are the down factors of the converted product from the old plants?


----------

